# Q-Lab 3.0 Question



## lighttechie5948 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey everyone:

I just downloaded Q-Lab 3.0 and can't seem to find a feature that was in Q-Lab 2.0. In 2.0, you could open the Active Cues display and slide the slider to fast forward/rewind through an audio cue. I found the Active Cues display, but it doesn't seem to allow me to fast forward/rewind a cue. How can I do this. It's really necessary because I use Q-lab for Dance Concerts and the choreographers always want to go from a certain time in the music while rehearsing.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## z2oo (Jun 9, 2013)

lighttechie5948 said:


> Hey everyone:
> 
> I just downloaded Q-Lab 3.0 and can't seem to find a feature that was in Q-Lab 2.0. In 2.0, you could open the Active Cues display and slide the slider to fast forward/rewind through an audio cue. I found the Active Cues display, but it doesn't seem to allow me to fast forward/rewind a cue. How can I do this. It's really necessary because I use Q-lab for Dance Concerts and the choreographers always want to go from a certain time in the music while rehearsing.
> 
> ...



It took me a while to find this, but it's just Cmd + T, which will give you a scrubber and a way to enter in exact times at the top of QLab.


----------



## lighttechie5948 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks! Now what if I want to change the time as the cue is playing? Like when I don't know what exact time I want the cue to start, I just want to slide back and forth.


----------



## elliot47 (Jun 12, 2013)

I emailed figure 53 directly and this is what I got back:

Hi Elliot,
Thanks for your email. At the moment there is not a replacement for this control in QLab 3. We want to create a way to do something similar, but we didn't feel the interface in version 2 was a good one. Hopefully we can find a better replacement soon.
Best,
Chris


----------



## hydrus (Jun 13, 2013)

I was thinking about mailing the nice chaps @ figure53 about this too.

Maybe we should have a look how many people miss that specific feature ( cmd + T works but doesn't do the same and existed in 2.0 as well )
I missed it a lot during rehearsals but have been using Pioneer rekordbox for rehearsals lately because I can use hot cue's if the director wants to do the same part over and over again. Problem with that is that you can't test your Qlist during rehearsals this way and have to check the list really carefully before dress rehearsal.


----------



## elliot47 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I replied and just kind of expressed my thoughts a little bit and said that I would rather have the old interface put back in to the software until they could figure out something new rather than just eliminating control over the parameter all together.


----------

